# US AMPS VLX-400 and VLX-200



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone play much with these? The big amp that US Amps made. 45 incher. 
I played with my VLX-400 today at approx 1.15 (2.3 per coil parallel) ohms on an AWT-34X subwoofer. (sub rated at 5k rms). I read the manual awhile back, but remember something about the manual is way under-rated for the specs. Does this amp put out full power BRIDGED at 1 ohm, 1/4 ohm, ect? What ohm load is full power? Wattage? What is the maximum current draw? I remember something about 400A. Not sure. Also, what are the "real" specs on the VLX-200? Is is just a step down in ohm load from the VLX-400?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

VLX-200 specs/guts

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/USAmps_VLX-200/

VLX-400 specs/guts

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/USAmps_VLX-400/

That's the best I could find for you bro. I hope it helps some.

Zach


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

I appreciate it, but have seen all of that info. These amps were very under rated. I am looking for someone who has run them before that might know more about them. Difference between the two, max current draw, lowest ohm load, ect.


----------

